# RIP Reg Awcock



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Those of you who sailed with (and appreciated) the Marconi _Mercury_, _Electra_ and _Atalanta_ receivers will regret the passing of their designer, Reg Adcock. He died on 29 December 2014. Further information at http://www.marconi-veterans.org


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

reg awcock,rest in peace.my condolences to his family.regards ben27


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

We could all honour his memory by twizzling our fingers in the air as though tuning one of his receivers as we once did in reality.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

When I was at Brunel Tech in the late '70s I bought a second hand Electra from a student for 10 quid and set it up in my digs for Morse practice. I used a long wire out to a tree from my bedroom window. It was a fantastic receiver, very simple to operate and quite sensitive. It was a single superhet with a low IF frequency of 700 KHz as I recall, and therefore not much use above around 18 MHz due to image problems. But on lower frequencies it was great. I remember listening to 500 KHz a lot and how real R/Os operated. When I got my ticket I sold it to another student who had just joined the college. So we both owed a lot to Reg Awcock. Rest in Peace.


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

R651400
Yes the mechanical band-spread, you locked it in with the crystal calibrator, from memory 700Kz. A simple solution.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> GBXZ...The Electra IF and calibrating oscillator frequency was 690 kc/s the latter giving multiples throughout the marine bands when using the band-spread dial. Same oscillator acted as BFO. Clever stuff.


Clever stuff indeed. Reg was a very gifted designer but you would never have guessed it on first acquaintance. He was the most unassuming of men but an absolute mine of information on all things involving radiocommunication.

Sadly missed.


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

certainly not worth the money. No disrespect to Reg Awcock intended.


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

A few years ago I had to sell some old test equipment (B&K) from work, They certainly looked the part - early Dr Who, but no longer able to be calibrated or repaired. They were sold to company who provide props for films and television. So Reg Awcocks design may live on, keep your eyes open.


----------

